# Video Reference Thread



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread is a reference where people can find useful videos on Slingshot Shooting. As new videos are found, they will be linked to under the following categories:


*"How To" Videos*

*How to make a "W" slingshot with common tools, at home :*
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fQr8U34ugH8

*How to make the "Gloveshot" at home *





*"SHTF" condoms and broomstick emergency slingshot *





*How to make a power steel slingshot with common tools *





*Where to find the parts for slingshots *





*Shooting techniques*

*The "Butterfly" Shooting Style *





*Flipstyle Test Slingshot *





*Impact Videos*

*Slingshot vs Helmet *





*HiSpeed slingshot vs. bottles and fruits stuff*





*Slingshot Havoc*





*Slingshot Carnage*





*Slingshot vs. Red Bull *





*Slingshot vs. Ballistic Gelatine *





*Slingshot vs. Soup Can*





*Slingshot vs. Leg of Lamb *





*Slingshot vs. Eisbein (pig's leg) *





*Slingshot vs. Coconut *





*Gatling Slingshot vs. Seven Champagne Bottles *





*Slingshot Destruction *





*"The W" against fruits*





*Eight unregulated weapons vs. Ballistical Gelatin*





*Slingshot vs. Pig Cheek (Schweinebacke) *





*Smashing fruits with the new 5th gen "W" slingshot *





*Tournaments and events*

*The East Coast Tournament 2010:*





-General Slingshot Information

*Custom Slingshot Presentations*

*Monster Slingshot with enormous Power *
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=thaKGKJm-j0

*"Compound" slingshots (with pulleys)*

*The "V" slingshot*





*The "V" enhanced!*





*"W" with pulleys*





*The "4x4" and the "VV"*





*The most extreme slingshot, NO dead play*





*Reviews about commercial slingshots*

*Bellsofhythe "Lucky Seven" Slingshot *
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lnaCg-IF13o

*Introducing the Dankung "Cougar" designed by Jörg Sprave *





*Fish "Ergo2" Slingshot*





*The Dankung "Warrior" Slingshot*





*Saunders Hawk vs. Fish Hunter *





*Barnett Strike, Trumark S9FO, BIG vs, 2 homemade slingshots*





*Bands and Pouches*

*Bill Herriman's Express Bands:*





-Miscellaneous


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have started to fill this with life. Will take a while to include all of the videos presented here.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

And don't forget this one...
A+ Slingshots Review by Joerg Sprave


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This page needs updating!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hows it going every body:blush: ?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/BCluxor5?feature=mhum thats my page mixed bag of mainly slingshots and airsoft all in slow motion


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

i will insert this videos to our website very nice


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it just a Joergs Thresd? -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Joerg, I find your CocoNut Shot to be the most impressive.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's some that can be added:

First video documented card cut with a slingshot from 33'... one shot one kill.





Shooting a Samurai Sword with a slingshot, splitting the lead killing two balloons. Musashi meets William Tell
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u0XnIG_X5E[/media]

11 hits on a Coke can from 33' in one minute:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJjqes3dRBY[/media]

First video documented suspended card cut
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b10dudJ5MA[/media]

20 shots inside of a less than ping pong ball sized hole from 40' (Record)
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cIBvHAiZgc


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Some more:

130 foot card card in high winds on a suspended playing card (World Record)





Power of an adult level slingshot... destroying 5 unopened soda cans and penetrating a plastic jug with one shot.... warning and advisory
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1YshpLgozA[/media]

Simple straightfoward chrony test of various elastics:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv7ptthVVhY[/media]

How to shoot slingshots, easy beginners tutorial:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6q6LCexg00


----------



## jopsa (May 3, 2011)

My homemade world's first *Really(!!!) Big Game* hunting SlingBow. 
Draw weight 44#, arrow 8 gpp, blistering speed *206 fps*, Kinetic Energy 33 ft.lbs. 
(Easton Kinetic Energy Recommendation Chart: deer hunting 25-41 ft. lbs). 
http://inberg.ca/bal..._calculator.htm
Other my competitors slingbows achieve maximum speed 161 fps and 20 ft.lbs of KE. 
A light arrow 6,6 gpp (grains per pound), without fieldpoint, speed *216 fps*

Only the best traditional hunting recurve bows can shooting a little better like my SlingBow... This is world's smallest *Really Big Game* archery hunting stuff too. I showed just a homemade prototype built provisionally; but made later by a professional manufacturer should have such performances: draw weight 60+ pounds, arrow 420 grains 235+ fps and KE 51+ ft.lbs. 
My SlingBow is hidden, because my idea is not patented yet.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

THANKS A LOT FOR SHARING. BOB


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This one needs to be added too.
Shows what a slingshot and a little practice can do:


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Shall I put my 'How-To's' on here?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Shall I put my 'How-To's' on here?


 yes please


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)




----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Is this a suitable place for a starters hunting guide?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

good stuff whipcrackdeadbunny.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks pal.


----------

